# How do I make Lamb Spit Gyro/Yiros ?



## Jabiru

Hi,
I have a  Charcoal spit and really want to make our own Gyro/Yiros. We have a shop down the road which makes them and they are awesome, nice bark with juicy meat.

What cut of lamb should I use?  I was told boneless shoulder but unsure how to slice in order to pack it onto the Spit.

I would like to also do half a spit with Chicken, what cut of chicken would be best?

Thanks.


----------



## jcam222

If you want legit gyros and want to use your rotisserie it’s likely easiest to buy the loaf premade. It’s a mix of lamb, beef  , spices and likely some binder. You can make your own loaf and smoke in a pan https://twosleevers.com/gyro-meat-recipe/


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

jcam222 said:


> If you want legit gyros and want to use your rotisserie it’s likely easiest to buy the loaf premade. It’s a mix of lamb, beef  , spices and likely some binder. You can make your own loaf and smoke in a pan https://twosleevers.com/gyro-meat-recipe/


Thanks,  I'll have to try that.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Boneless/Skinless Chicken Thighs would be my choice. Even well charred, the Thigh meat will be juicy. Can't say the same of Chicken Breast meat...JJ


----------



## Jabiru

jcam222 said:


> If you want legit gyros and want to use your rotisserie it’s likely easiest to buy the loaf premade. It’s a mix of lamb, beef  , spices and likely some binder. You can make your own loaf and smoke in a pan https://twosleevers.com/gyro-meat-recipe/



Thanks 

 jcam222
 but Those loaf ones are like a skinless sausage or meatloaf on a spit, which we call kebabs.
Normally only eaten when drunk & stumbling home from the pub, due to what the loaf are made from here 

The Greek gyros is real meat on a spit,  gets a nice char, slice, then let char, slice again,  very delicious.

The Greek guy down our road makes them very well, 50 year old recipe. Which I can’t work out his marinade but may be able to get close (I hope).

I was told gyros means turn around, not sure if correct.

Thanks for that 

 chef jimmyj
 ill butterfly them, marinade and spit them.

Just trying to get sorted out ready for Charcoal spit when the cooler weather arrives.


----------



## Jabiru

I’ll go with this I reckon, buy the forequarter of lamb then follow this guys method, although I will marinade 12 hours, then put rub on before spit.


----------



## Titch

So, did you end up doing this?
Folks, this member (jabiru) is from South Australia, home of some of the best lamb in Australia.
Get some salt Bush in ya
Make sure you get some Disks, makes carving as you go very simple, also great for presentation.
or make your own


----------



## Jabiru

Hi 

 Titch
, Was waiting for colder weather before I fired the Spit up. Definitely on the cards in the coming weeks. Was thinking of using Lamb Shoulder.
Ill look for some discs, thanks.

The marinade I would like to use is a greek style to give a nice dark colour.


----------



## Titch

Look forward to your cook


----------



## Jabiru

Cheers Titch Ill post the method and outcome. Are you Aussie ?

This forums has awesome American BBQ methods and recipes.


----------



## Titch

Yep
Dandenong area vic
This forum has more than just American Bbq,thats what is attractive about it


----------



## zwiller

Glad I stopped by.  Very interesting spice mix.  Tried lots of "gyro" spice mixes and while all were decent they are fairly way off the mark.  Will have to try this one!  

FWIW I have a friend who's parents are from Greece and he (taught me the real pronunciation) says that there isn't really one "legit" gyro, every kind is.  Sorta like legit "bratwurst" in Germany.  Recipes and formulations are all over the place including meat.  Local seasonal gyro cart here serves a few types and my fave is with sauteed green peppers and onions.   I recall fried potato is common in Greece.  



Titch said:


> This forum has more than just American Bbq,thats what is attractive about it



Agreed.  I have learned much about other cuisines here.  German, Texas, and real Creole info.  We're patiently waiting for you Aussie guys to share your "Outback steak" rub.    I recall mountain pepper is the key ingredient.


----------

